# SCB Stingray / Mercury 300 XS



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Here it is, the first 300 HP Stingray complete with built-in rod locker.
This one is built for speed. Water test tomorrow...performance data, and running pics ASAP.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Wow, doesn't even look like the same boat with that console. What I notice most in that picture is the clean shop floor. That says a lot to me.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Best word that describes this boat is. That is a bad mofo! Ok 5 words i couldnt help myself!!!!!!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

where is the seat belts?


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, that is just plain dirty!


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Lovin' it.


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Eric, 
That boat is just an incredible jaw dropping rig. I don't know how you do it but each one gets better. This one is just SICK! Can't wait to see the numbers. :biggrin:


----------



## oldcat (Dec 15, 2008)

I JUST GOT WORD A GUY IN MARBLE FALLS CALLED THE FAT CAT LOOKS ALOT LIKE YOURS THE SCB .IS HE YOR OLD PARTNER IS WHAT I HEARD


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

sweet boat!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Please don't be offended when I think its funny when you say this one is built for speed! I think all your boats are very fast. I guess its all perspective though as my scooter tops out at 30mph!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Oh snap! That looks great Eric!
I remember lookin over a stingray down at el pescador lodge during the guides cup a few months back. Dang nice rigs fo'sho. If I had a first born I'd sell um for something like that. lol
--Hop


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Awsome looking rig! 
Cannot wait for the data!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

oldcat said:


> I JUST GOT WORD A GUY IN MARBLE FALLS CALLED THE FAT CAT LOOKS ALOT LIKE YOURS THE SCB .IS HE YOR OLD PARTNER IS WHAT I HEARD


And the winner for most illiterate and obnoxious first post goes to........
(drum roll) oldcat!:spineyes:


----------



## oldcat (Dec 15, 2008)

THINK THE BOAT IS GREAT LOOKING I WAS JUST SAYING I HATE TO SEE SOMEONE ELSE TRY TO COPY SOME OTHER BOAT CO SORRY


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

could someone please tell me what OLDCAT is saying? i thank someone is a little confused,


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Easily the sickest boat out of your shop! I have been waiting to see this one since you mentioned it in another thread. Are you going to be at the boat show in January? Or just at the fishing expo like last year?


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Is the stingray smaller than the top cat? It doesn't have anything about it on the website. 

Great looking rig, I cant wait to make enough money to buy one of those beauties!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Now for the next level. 335+ HP.
Mike


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

oldcat said:


> THINK THE BOAT IS GREAT LOOKING I WAS JUST SAYING I HATE TO SEE SOMEONE ELSE TRY TO COPY SOME OTHER BOAT CO SORRY


oldcat,
I'm sorry I misunderstood what you were trying to say. Not liking someone copying the design is good too. 
Your post was just confusing, especially for someone's first post. Folks usually kind of start off with a howdy post. Let folks know who you are and where you fish.
One more thing, all caps generally means your screaming on the www.
Anyway, welcome to 2cool


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOVE the built in rod locker! When you post up numbers etc... how about some close up details on that and how many rods it will hold etc...

Like many others out there I too cant wait to get the $$$$ to order one of these bad boys! Although I dont think I will quite go the 300 route, I dont think I could handle the "pucker" factor!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Captain Kyle said:


> Is the stingray smaller than the top cat? It doesn't have anything about it on the website.
> 
> Great looking rig, I cant wait to make enough money to buy one of those beauties!


The Stingray is actually longer and wider than the Topcat/F-22.

I finaly have enough Stingray pictures to update my wesite. www.simmonscustomboats.net . It will be up soon.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

The best of both worlds SDBA and flats fishing, it does not get any better.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Every boat gets better! The rod locker is awesome. I know Eric has put a lot of thought into the best way to do it and got it perfect!

I bought my 300XS last week, can't wait for mine!


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

I would want the one that rides the best, which one is that. I Love the look of the f22 as well


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i wanna see one with a modded bridgeport 2.5l 280 drag hung off the back... the power to weight ratio on those things is mindboggling...


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

"You motor boatn SOB, you old sailor you!!" That is one fine piece of work!!!!


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Hurry up with those specs man, I am exited to hear about it! :bounce:


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

kenny said:


> And the winner for most illiterate and obnoxious first post goes to........
> (drum roll) oldcat!:spineyes:


Bwaaaaaaaaa! That is funny right there. I don't care who you are.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

If I had to choose that boat or every girl that was ever in Playboy....I would have to go with the boat....there is nothing hotter than that!!!!!


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Levi said:


> If I had to choose that boat or every girl that was ever in Playboy....I would have to go with the boat....there is nothing hotter than that!!!!!


I say, if you had that boat, you could get everygirl in Playboy.


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

Great looking boat and some fine looking rigging I've ever seen. All I can say is..........I'm glad not everyone runs these boats...........we'd all get run off the water!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

bigjim75 said:


> I say, if you had that boat, you could get everygirl in Playboy.


Me likey you thinky!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I just want it to be known that my soul desire to graduate from college rests upon your shoulders, Eric. My only goal, one day, is to graduate from college and hopefully land a job that will earn me enough money to buy one of your boats. If you stop making boats by then, I will seriously not graduate. With that being said... you wouldnt happen to have a marketing department for SCB in need of an intern that will trade work hours for hours spent fishing in a Stingray would you? lol haha love the boats!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I saw this beast rolling down 610 this afternoon ( I am assuming heading to the boat show). It looks even more BAD ARS in person. 

I want one!!!


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I want to see the face of the guy riding on the seat in front!!! Pucker factor for sure! Simply incredible!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

what lower unit is on all of your boats? why no paint?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry. No perf data yet. The prop I need will be ready tomorrow. We run Saturday.

The rod tube system can neatly store (7) rods. This boat was rigged w/ (5) batteries in the locker, so rod stroage was limted to (4) rods.

The gearcase with out paint is the SportMaster. Offererd by Mercury Racing for high speed, surface piercing applications.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

When you hit warp speed you are going to need to install air bags. Does Scotty work in engineering dept.?

First one I saw was in Rockport. Looked like it was doing a 100 sitting in the driveway. The newer models you are putting out are at another level.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

those poles look like mine, did i leave those there??


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I think there are a ton of 2coolers that cant wait to see the data on this baby after you run it!!!


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Good looking boat you got there.

Rob


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Good gawd...that is one fine boat. You going to be filming the run like you did for last years boat show?


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

What is the status of the boat with two Merc's on it? Looked like a fast version of a deck boat.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

i cant stand it what are the numbers from yesterday??? haha


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

from what i heard he didnt have the right prop yesterday and the numbers werent that great. i cant wait to see them when he gets the right one on that rig.. im guessing 81-83 mph...


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to see stats on that boat with the 350 SCI Verado too! I love the lower console!


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Eric, I'm sitting here in PM with the wind howling between 25 and 30 sustained. Wish you were down here for a test ride in these conditions. Curious how comfortable those sit down bucket seats are with this chop coming out Port. Beautiful boat by the way....


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

How much longer???


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I am still dying to get the results!!!!!!!!!! Please dont let us suffer forever!!! lol


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I was in Baffin yesterday and today with Eric's demo stingray in the 30+mph wind. It handles it unbelievably well. The key is don't go 20, you have to run 40+. Once it gets air under it, the ride is amazing!  I had 3 people with me yesterday and the speed and shallow abilities were impressive but expected, the ride in that water blew them all away!

I'll be in Matagorda all week now, but the weather conditions look much better!


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Man I was wondering if that was an SCB I saw Saturday eveing running the KRS behind Twin Plams area. Pretty sure that was yall.


----------



## Captain Chancey (Nov 17, 2006)

Eric,

Send me the footage you have and I will post it up on YouTube for the fellow 2 Coolers.

Regards,
Capt Ben

http://chewonthis.tv


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

let us know when its up on you tube!!


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

whatever happen to the stats??


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I think once they hit 88 mph, they traveled back to 1955.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

Awsome rigs... AT what point does the pucker factor kick in when you are running 40 plus mph with three people into 30 plus mph wind????? I'm just curious with the higher and higher speeds and wind with chopp, when is enough too much and you loose stability........ Its still an awsome rig..........

Mike


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

stability all depends on the boat. Go test drive one and you will be amazed! Driving the stingray at 70+ is not as dangerous or hard to drive as running my TranCat at 60 was (nothing against the TC, I loved it and it handled great up to 53 or so).


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Just curios how often do you get to do 70 mph cuttig across Baffin?


----------



## bluis (Feb 1, 2005)

I didn't believe in, love at first sight. I sure do now!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

You don't need to go 70 often, but it is nice to be able to do so if necessary (tournaments, etc). Who said you have to run over 70 just because you can? How about 3500-4k rpm and 50+ any guess at gas mileage then?


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

I second fishnfool, don't always run WAO. It's nice to be able to hit ludicrous speed when you need it though. Besides, Eric's boats don't get unstable and try to walk on you. Driving 65 is like driving 20, and a helluva lot more fun. Might I suggest some ski goggles when it's cold!


----------



## Off Da Hook (Jul 24, 2007)

Have a helmet and a sav phace mask for the copilot when you run in the cold. I have an 05 topcat and at 70 the cold really bite.


----------



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

How shallow can these boats take off in soft mud/grass? Do you have to grind away at it to get up or do they "pop" up like some of the other shallow water boats? I ask these questions due to the type of props being run on these boats, they're not your normal shallow water props. I didn't think race props did all that great in shallow water applications.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

The boat will get up when it won't float. It takes about 10" + or - to float, and it will get up in less than that. In that situation, it doesn't just pop up but it gets up with no problems. If it is floating, it will just pop up. I've probably put 5 - 10 hours on a his demo boat and put 160 on a TranCat with almost the same motor that I recently sold. As far as shallow, the TranCat would float in probably 3 or 4" less water. The Tran Cat might run just a little shallower, but I would say it is real close. I believe the stingray will get up just as shallow as the TranCat and in a foot or so of water that both will get up in no problem, the stingray does it easier. The TC gets up but takes a little time to get the tunnel full of water before it bites, the stingray just pops up.

TranCat went 60ish with a 250, stingray does 67ish with a 225 and the ride is not even in the same ballpark, amazing! 

Not picking on the TranCat, I actually am a big fan of that boat, just all I have personal experience to compare it to.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats not a saltwater trolling motor is it? I wonder how long it will last.

Lets hear some number!!!


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

2waterlogged said:


> Any updates?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=193458


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Stingray*

Very nice Eric!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Stingray*


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice, I agree, but that's a SCB Topcat. Not a Stingray.

That boat also sports a custom built Eric Simon 335 HP fire breather. Crazy Fast!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Stingray*



scb factory said:


> Very nice, I agree, but that's a SCB Topcat. Not a Stingray.
> 
> That boat also sports a custom built Eric Simon 335 HP fire breather. Crazy Fast!


32p Bravo thru a 1.62 case @7000rpm!!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

scb factory said:


> Very nice, I agree, but that's a SCB Topcat. Not a Stingray.
> 
> That boat also sports a custom built Eric Simon 335 HP fire breather. Crazy Fast!


How fast please stop teasing me!!!!! I am about to go nuts!!!!!lol lol


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

With those numbers, lets just say 100+ MPH ain't $#!

BTW,
I love the 15" mid-section. Very nice.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

scb factory said:


> Very nice, I agree, but that's a SCB Topcat. Not a Stingray.
> 
> That boat also sports a custom built Eric Simon 335 HP fire breather. Crazy Fast!


Who is Eric Simon?

Rob


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

scb factory said:


> With those numbers, lets just say 100+ MPH ain't $#!
> 
> Good Lord!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.simonmotorsports.com/page15.html


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Stingray*

Has Chuck got his yet?How long is the STINGRAY?:spineyes:


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Stingray*



Levi said:


> How fast please stop teasing me!!!!! I am about to go nuts!!!!!lol lol


I'm sorry but a friend of mine was burned by his insurance company after posting speed numbers.:cop:


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

txrigger said:


> I'm sorry but a friend of mine was burned by his insurance company after posting speed numbers.:cop:


No insurance required for time travel......ins. loophole.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

lol


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

You boys ever going to get that pos mercury 300 back on the water for a speed test. What happened did you blow the engine the 1st time out or what? That boat has been on this site for well over a month and no numbers. What is the problem? Did you hit terminal velocity on that hull design? Is 67 mph all they can do? Very curious situation. Anxiously waiting.


----------



## wolffman (Jan 7, 2005)

*c'mon*

Its been a couple more weeks?
Eric????


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Where's the BOAT???? Or is like all the rest 4 months late and your still playing with it.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Whittle said:


> Where's the BOAT???? Or is like all the rest 4 months late and your still playing with it.


That's one he11 of a first post!!!!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

i cant believe this thread has been viewed 18,500 times.


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

everyone keeps looking for the boat. look at my merc. thread for some info.


----------

